# OFFICIAL Turkey League SIGN UPS and RULES



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in! I would preferrably want to have pa 3d archer, country bow 173, and gobblercrazy on my team if i can choose.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in! I would preferrably want to have pa 3d archer4, country boy 173, and gobblercrazy on my team if i can choose.


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

Count me in!!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

im in for sure


----------



## crego97 (Jan 22, 2009)

Count me in, I cant wait.
Chad
:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

im in too for sure! hopefully i can do something for my team this time lol


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

well i guess 
iam in


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Not a huge turkey hunter but I will be in the woods a few times this Spring. Im in :darkbeer:


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm back for another year!!


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

count me in


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in. Should we have an age limit? Maybe 18 should be the limit.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

count me in

teams selected randomly, not by what bow they shoot right?


----------



## mizzou243 (Jan 13, 2010)

Im in


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what the heck, count me in


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

*league*

I'm in


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

put me in !!:tongue:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

sure ill be in this


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

count me in!!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ill take a stab at it


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

count me in


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

im in


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

21 people signed up so far.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The hard part for me is to decide which bow to use.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in for sure.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> The hard part for me is to decide which bow to use.


Twelve guage :wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

got one that way, could have gotten the biggest bird(12"+ beard, 1.5" spurs atleast) i will probably ever see with one last year( shot feathers off with the bow). 

Choices are AM35
Demo maxxis 35
Alphaburner


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in.
I'd like to have N7709K on my team.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

Im IN!!!


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Choices are AM35
> Demo maxxis 35
> Alphaburner





archerykid13 said:


> I'd like to have N7709K on my team.





Ignition kid said:


> ! I would preferrably want to have pa 3d archer, country bow 173, and gobblercrazy on my team if i can choose.


this is just my own opinion but i dont think any1 should be allowed to get a say on whos on whos team just to be fare....


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bohifan said:


> this is just my own opinion but i dont think any1 should be allowed to get a say on whos on whos team just to be fare....


just wondering what this has to do with what bow i should use


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol some people may want to read the rules. #5


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

sign me up!


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

honestly, no one cares what bow you use.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> just wondering what this has to do with what bow i should use


Lets see which bows i have to choose from lets take a look at my list
1. Mathews Switchback

Well, it's a pretty hard decision of which one to choose but i guess I'm going to go with my Switchback :wink:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Bowhunter110 said:


> honestly, no one cares what bow you use.


no kidding.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Me and my younger brother are in. I'm going with my dads 870 express 12 GA and if I get a chance my bow. He will do it with his 870 20GA


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

we're going to have a lot of teams haha


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> got one that way, could have gotten the biggest bird(12"+ beard, 1.5" spurs atleast) i will probably ever see with one last year( shot feathers off with the bow).
> 
> Choices are AM35
> Demo maxxis 35
> Alphaburner


I say go with the Burner.

I will be using my Franchi 12 guage :wink:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

ttt for the evening.

Feel free to invite friends


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

i'm in


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i'm in
i killed a jake with my bow january 6th he wighted about 16lbs and had a giant one inch beard and nubs for spurs


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

im in


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

Im in


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

Put me in this game. 
I didn't get a gun tag so I have to go after them with my B&A.
Maybe give me x-tra points if I score this way ???????


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I think that I'm gonna use the demo maxxis. The burner draws smoother, but its 10lbs lighter. 

I'm thinking about going with an armortech pro with 5 or 6 pins, 8oz 10.5" b-stinger, and a limbdriver. I'm gonna use slicktricks again this year, unless I get the money and time to tune with bullheads


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I think that I'm gonna use the demo maxxis. The burner draws smoother, but its 10lbs lighter.
> 
> I'm thinking about going with an armortech pro with 5 or 6 pins, 8oz 10.5" b-stinger, and a limbdriver. I'm gonna use slicktricks again this year, unless I get the money and time to tune with bullheads


I honestly don't care what broadhead i will use, I'm not going to spend some $40 on 3 turkey broadheads when i can get some muzzy's or bloodrunners that I can use for any animal, if i bowhunt turkeys some this year, i will probably shoot the bloodrunners and just aim above the drumsticks!


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Im in*

Should be able to fill both tags this spring here in ohio. Then maybe go down to ketucky or indiana where my sis lives and kill a few more.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Count me in I will be hunting Easterns around home and Rios out west


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

ttt for tonight. 36 people signed up so far


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a question. Would it be possible to put all the Athens Members together? You could give us more people too but that way were all on the same team or a couple teams of us. Idk, just wondering i guess


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

hunter41606 said:


> I have a question. Would it be possible to put all the Athens Members together? You could give us more people too but that way were all on the same team or a couple teams of us. Idk, just wondering i guess


hope this answeres your question


gobblercrazy said:


> 5) Teams will be randomly selected.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

How do you guys practice. where do you put the shot with a bow?


----------



## SimanFF/EMT (Jun 1, 2007)

Im in, how old is the cut off?


----------



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

*did someone say turkey*

Im in


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

ttt, 38 signed up


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

when will we select teams?


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> when will we select teams?


Pretty soon, still got a little over a month till the seasons start to open up, so probably within a week or so to get the teams ready to go.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i want in


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

count me in


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> I say go with the Burner.
> 
> I will be using my Franchi 12 guage :wink:


Rich boy with your franchi..... JK


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> I say go with the Burner.
> 
> I will be using my Franchi 12 guage :wink:


:mg:
Nice!
Ive got a browning gold with a patternmaster


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

im in


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

BowBoy78 said:


> :mg:
> Nice!
> Ive got a browning gold with a patternmaster


Im poor. Using a old 870 12ga with a stock modified choke.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> Im poor. Using a old 870 12ga with a stock modified choke.


ive still got my packing gun
the ol 1100 youth
i like the youth for deer hunting because it is lighter has a smaller stock for when you are wearing lots of clothes and is a 20ga


----------



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm In!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

count me in!


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

For all people that signed up after the teams where made, shoot me a pm and we might be able to get a team 5 if theres enough. you might not have 10 people, but hey, atleast ur in the game!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

or we could leave team 5 open until the first season opens then we can shut it down


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I got a Stoeger M2000 combo last year for ducks but it also came with a pistol grip stock and a 24" barrel with a super full choke, as well as the 28" barrel and regular stock. I might use that or the Benelli Supernova with Federal 3" #5 and 6's with flight control wads. The Omen is definitely getting out. I just got a couple of the knew Meatseeker 2 blades to test out so hopefully I'll be able to use one on a Turkey.


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

im in... the charles daly and mission eliminator will rule!!:shade::shade::shade:


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

i am in if i can still be in the bowhunting forum's contest also i already signed up for the other one


----------



## tw95 (Jan 17, 2010)

Can someone let me in I would like to get in on this Please and my season starts the 7th of march I think.


----------



## gage#fann (Feb 24, 2010)

im in


----------

